# new to utah hunting



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

new to hunting in utah my son and i have been hunting pheasant farms past 4 years.Im a nebraska native and would like to get back to huntin wild birds.Not asking for your honey hole just a general area.My son and i are going chukar huntin up around wallsburg sat is this a area of choice. 


rich


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its an area... and you've made a choice to hunt there.... :lol: Just kidding man. Ummm I haven't heard anything about up in that area.... if you get high enough up on the mountain, you might find some grouse though. I know some guys hunt pheasants up around Brigham City here in a while.... start of November. Its not a pheasant farm but it doesn't sound like the birds are real wild and I'm guessing thats what you're after. From what I hear, there aren't many spots with "wild" birds left on public ground. Good luck, hope you find some birds when you guys go to Wallsburg.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for pheasent it going to be hard to find lots of birds. you can hunt them around farmington bay or any of the WMA and find a couple birds and lots of walking. you can buy A primt up in corrine and get to hunt farmers land up there for three days only and the release some birds a friday befor the hunt. so they can get hideand not stay where the have releasd them. there pretty smart birds up there they catch on fast.


----------

